# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Remee Lucid Dreaming Mask created by Duncan Frazier and Steve McGugan to let ... - NewsNet5.com

## Dream Guide Team

NewsNet5.com*Remee Lucid Dreaming Mask created by Duncan Frazier and Steve McGugan to let ...**NewsNet5.com*Two hopeful entrepreneurs have created the Remee, an invention that helps users tap into *lucid dreaming* by detecting their REM cycle (rapid eye movement) while they sleep, according to a Huffington Post article. The $80 product helps to identify when *...***

----------


## Mancon

They met way over their goal on kickstart! I think i'm going to get one when they come out to the public.  :smiley:  I like how you can put your own custom design on it.

----------


## MarineRecon

I just pre-orded a black one last night! Make sure you pre-order or else you are running the risk of them being sold-out. I sent BitBanger an e-mail and they said they only have 15,000 available total.

----------


## Daxx

I hope I can get some

----------


## MarineRecon

> I hope I can get some



Don't worry. Right now they aren't sold out yet so I would pre-order ASAP.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

One word, Corporate. I don't need stupid sleeping mask, who knows what it does to your mind. I don't trust things scientists do concerning the mind control. I don't care if they say it will only help dreamers, idgaf. These days people lie to get Moola.

----------


## MarineRecon

> One word, Corporate. I don't need stupid sleeping mask, who knows what it does to your mind. I don't trust things scientists do concerning the mind control. I don't care if they say it will only help dreamers, idgaf. These days people lie to get Moola.



That is exactly what I was thinking right now before I even logged onto DV. These days you can never be sure about what people are selling you. I figured that I would just try it and see what happens. I doubt the consequences would be serious on this device, but it differs to everyone.

----------


## Jeff777

> One word, Corporate. I don't need stupid sleeping mask, who knows what it does to your mind. I don't trust things scientists do concerning the mind control. I don't care if they say it will only help dreamers, idgaf. These days people lie to get Moola.

----------


## Taffy

Oh yeah, I saw this on kick start the other night. Not a fan of devices, though, I doubt I'll ever use one.

----------


## Mancon

They are sending out their first shipment around the 19th of October! Has anyone here orderered one other than marine?

Marine: Let us know how it works out for you.

----------


## xXxArtistxXx

It's stupid, (IMO) I would just lucid dream by doing RC's. It's better.

----------

